# sweet lu photos



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you figure out which one he is..


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: let me see the fat girl


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok honestly while that's hilarious people got to stop flaming lu so much.

But that is funny.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok honestly while that's hilarious people got to stop flaming lu so much.


 ... why?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

O my god thats funny!







and why exactly should we stop flaming Lu? it is so much damn fun!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The Ugly One?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well people wouldnt flame him so much if he wasnt so destructive of their other peoples threads.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lu is way cuter than her


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok honestly while that's hilarious people got to stop flaming lu so much.
> ...


Seriously..... CrazyKlown go to the Non Piranha forums and check out what he posts. THEN you'll have the answer to your question.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you take a look at that 'girl' it doesnt look much like a girl.... maybe the fat one is sweet Lu...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

pink is not your color bro.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL..C'MON PEOPLE LETS SEE THIS PHOTOSHOPPED...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

L o L ahahahahahahahah Nice GF Lu


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

your sister is a big girl... her boyfriend knows that big girls try harder


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet lu has a perm??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is too funny!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

which one is me :rock: i cant even tell


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> which one is me :rock: i cant even tell


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

You guys are too much!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

very cute couple, IMO


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

No wonder he wears a mask


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

garybusey said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 I go to Non P a lot...probably more than you.

I tend to skip Lu's threads and posts...but then when I read some, well let me just say he's the chunky bitch.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i want your number lu!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks like a







P I M P







to me!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> looks like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Spammers stick together.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I have a pic of his bride


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's Sweet Lu's Dad after a long morning at the bar.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha..lmaooooooooooooooooooo..nice one b.S


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here's Sweet Lu's Dad after a long morning at the bar.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I have a pic of his bride :laugh:


 not more pictures of kory, you guys keep posting them









and why do you have these saved to your computer?







thats a little weird


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pic of his bride :laugh:
> ...


 someone on msn sent it to me that's not so weird..


----------

